# The Tribute Arrives!!



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

At long long last I am pleased to confirm that my Tribute 550 arrived at Kerrs today, and I will be taking delivery 1 week today.   
I can confirm that the rear ladder, not now shown on the brochures, is in fact in place, and generally all the bits seem to be there.
I left the dealer scratching his head about the TV aerial location, as the flat screen position, properly configured and carefully marked 'TV', is on a panel behind which is the frig!? :roll: 
What about you others in the queue? Have they turned up?
I am hoping to take mine on the long trip to Peterborough next weekend so may see some of you there.
Paul


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I'm glad you finally got yours, I'm still waiting to see one!!! Oh well, no hurry our motorhome still hasn't sold....even though we reduced the price to the price we were offered as a part exchange in January..... and the dealers would ask a lot more if they resold it.... 

I shall be interested in how you find it.

Carol


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*delivery of Trigano*

Glad you've got yours at last!We have been told that we should get our 650 in the next 4 weeks,so it looks as though they are at last starting to come through. I hope it was worth the wait. :lol:


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

OK-Now at long last the Tribute 550 is parked outside our place and I must say it looks the business.  Of course we couldn't pick it up until the last minute, which means about 6.30pm tonight, because the Phantom was being fitted, and they struggled with the awning apparently. And naturally, not having seen much rain for some time, it rained as we were collecting it :evil: 
So now it will be a bit of a rush getting away tomorrow.
First look and drive very good. Only done about 5 miles but it appears to go like a scalded cat. Love the mirrors and how the top (main) section and the smaller bottom section can all be adjusted independantly from the cab.
Fuller report when we get back from Peterborough and thereabouts on Monday.
Paul


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks lovely in the avatar...

Great that you can get away so soon. I had to wait nearly two weeks after we got our van before we could get away because of my job and it was really difficult to have it sitting in the drive after waiting over four months to get it.

I used to bring my cups of coffee out and sit in it in the drive. Some would say saddo but here on MHF they understand...

Enjoy enjoy enjoy

Catherine


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Catharine-Old age has very few perks but the main one is RETIREMENT  Just getting used to it now, but strangely for the first year or so I couldn't help feeling guilty about not rushing about.
I will endeavour to do as you say and enjoy.
We read here on MHF all about how to conduct the handover, but of course when we got home I couldn't remember what he said about the control panel.
I couldn't seem to switch it off, but on looking later all the lights were out.
Is that what is supposed to happen you Tribute guys? I think the control panel is the same on the new ones.
Paul


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

oldenstar said:


> Thanks Catharine-Old age has very few perks but the main one is RETIREMENT  Just getting used to it now, but strangely for the first year or so I couldn't help feeling guilty about not rushing about.
> I will endeavour to do as you say and enjoy.
> We read here on MHF all about how to conduct the handover, but of course when we got home I couldn't remember what he said about the control panel.
> I couldn't seem to switch it off, but on looking later all the lights were out.
> ...


Can't help you bud, but somebody will soon I'm sure. Maybe another tip for people collecting new MH is to video the handover and then it could be watched again at home. Our dealer said he never had a customer yet who didn't call him at least once in the early weeks because they had forgotten something.

The excitement of picking it up gets in the way of logic, so videoing might be a solution for some people

Catherine


----------

